# Whats the last game you played?



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 24, 2015)

I last played SSB4. What about you?


----------



## Feyre (Sep 24, 2015)

grand chase reborn and still playing at the moment ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Pokemon Y

(my Animal Crossing town is trashed last time I checked xD I should play it again)


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 24, 2015)

currently playing animal crossing new leaf. lol.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm multi-tasking New Leaf and Final Fantasy IX. Loves me some FFIX...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2015)

Metroid 2


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

not counting ac:nl, the last game i played was Beautiful Katamari


----------



## ashley25080 (Sep 24, 2015)

Roller Coaster Tycoon 3


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 24, 2015)

Splatoon


----------



## Tao (Sep 24, 2015)

Finished Kingdom Hearts (final mix) on Proud difficulty (highest) *fist pump*. Even went for all the optional bosses.

I was expecting 'Proud' to be a lot harder based on what others have said and at one point even had to pause and make sure I was actually on Proud :/ (I was). Debated going for the platinum trophy, but then remembered how long it took me to get Ultima Weapon on PS2 and decided it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

probably huniepop :3

good game but tiffany refuses to be awake


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 26, 2015)

The last game I played was Vindictus a few hours ago.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 26, 2015)

Pokemon Y


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2015)

Starbound.


----------



## yoyo98 (Sep 28, 2015)

Splatoon. I'm currently level 420.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> Splatoon. I'm currently level 420.



#weed

also Hatoful Boyfriend.. trying to get the achievements but Okosan's routes are so long smh


----------



## HoopaHoop (Sep 29, 2015)

Happy Home Designer!!


----------



## Loriii (Sep 29, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D a few hours ago and also, Splatoon yesterday.


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition- and I beat it. Now my life has no meaning. D:

I beat all of the DA games now what am I supposed to do? Go back to not living with my Warden/rich elf/Inquisitor?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> probably huniepop :3
> 
> good game but tiffany refuses to be awake



Hnnnnng huniepop. I think Kyana was my favorite with that game her or Kali. :3


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

NBA 2K16. Killing The game with Garnett


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2015)

I just finished (two or three days ago) playing _Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain_ for the first time ~ or at least finished the main story with 65% overall completed.  I just created a new save file (after copying the old file to a usb drive and deleting it from my my ps3) to replay it (there are other reasons why I did that but, not going to include it in my comment because of spoilers).


----------



## peniny (Sep 30, 2015)

i just finish playing the walking dead seasons 1 & 2! i played season 1 a while ago but never really got into it, it didn't seem all my type. but when i was achievement hunting i decided to give it another try and i got REALLY into it, like, i played through them both in like a day, only leaving the tv to use the restroom and such haha. i'm so hyped for the third one to come out, whenever it may be. it needs to be soon, though. i don't know if i can wait. :c it's the only game i'm really looking forward to now that happy home designer came out.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

It was Pokemon FireRed. I'm training a Clefairy to learn Metronome and it's so tiring hahaha.


----------



## Faux (Oct 31, 2020)

AI: The Somnium Files.
Highly recommended if you can handle dark themes, eye squick and sexual jokes.  Suchhhh a good game.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Animal Crossing: New Horizons


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2020)

new horizons!


----------



## Jessi (Nov 2, 2020)

Dead by Daylight


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2020)

Splatoon 2


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Pokemon Pearl.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

Persona 4 which was two days ago


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Smite


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 8, 2020)

"Wipe Out!" (Wii)
Decided to play it because of PB and Jeff LOL


----------



## Neb (Nov 8, 2020)

Pokémon Sword. I had an idea to replay the game with just ground types. For the most part it's been easier than expected.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 8, 2020)

Asides from NH, Trine 4.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 9, 2020)

fortnite lol

trying to get to level 140 before the season ends to get the foil skins


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 9, 2020)

New Leaf.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 9, 2020)

BlazBlue: central fiction  severely underrated series imo


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> BlazBlue: central fiction  severely underrated series imo



Interesting.  I’ve heard about the BlazBlue series before, but haven’t played it.  I’d be willing to give it a try sometime.  It definitely must be underrated.

—

The Pokemon Sword Crown Tundra DLC.  Still making my way through it because I’m slow af, lol.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 9, 2020)

Genshin Impact.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 9, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Interesting.  I’ve heard about the BlazBlue series before, but haven’t played it.  I’d be willing to give it a try sometime.  It definitely must be underrated.
> 
> —
> 
> The Pokemon Sword Crown Tundra DLC.  Still making my way through it because I’m slow af, lol.


yeahh it's sadly not as popular as other fighting games. I feel like nowadays, BlazBlue is just associated with cross tag battle which isn't part of the main series. but yeah if you love intricate plot lines mixed with fighting, I'm sure you'd enjoy it! it's definitely a fav of mine


----------



## Korichi (Nov 10, 2020)

Animal crossing new horizons!!


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 11, 2020)

I started playing Röki last night! I’m not terribly far into it (I don’t think) but I’m having a great time. I love the snowy atmosphere and fairytale elements!

I’m also playing Rune Factory 4 Special slowly and Animal Crossing New Horizons!


----------



## Pondo (Nov 17, 2020)

Kingdom Hearts Union Cross (KHUX) on my phone, if that counts. Mostly to check in and get some of the outfits they brought back (probably for a limited time, though).

On an actual console/PC, uhh, SDV (Stardew Valley), earlier, on my laptop!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 27, 2020)

uuum taiko no tatsujin i think? it may of been acnh?


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 27, 2020)

For me it was Grand Theft Auto V aka GTA Online.


----------



## amemome (Nov 27, 2020)

Are we including Animal Crossing? 

If we aren't, then the last game I played was Penguin Isle.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Pokemon Diamond.
I got this 12 years ago. What am I doing?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 29, 2020)

Wind Waker HD.

it's been 7 years and I still haven't beaten it. I should probably not be lazy about this.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 11, 2020)

With the exception of Animal Crossing New Horizons, the last game I played was Undertale. I actually had never played it before and I went in basically blind. I knew a couple characters from memes but I had no idea what the story would be or how good it was going to be. Sometimes certain types of fans can be overzealous and ruin your impression of a game. I loved the humor and storyline. I don't want to spoil anything for anyone who wants to play but I highly recommend it. I wish I could go back and play it again without knowing what happens. The characters were so unique and the battle system was so fun and new. I especially loved the music. I read that as you get older, your brain is less accepting of new types of musically patterns and it's more receptive to familiar patterns (which is partially why many older people may not like new music regardless of how good it is). The music was so nostalgic of the 90's early 2000's games that I grew up with.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 12, 2020)

Animal Crossing: New Horizons and before that, Stardew Valley.


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 13, 2020)

I last played Tales of symphonia on gamecube. Just finished this game for the 2nd time 13 years later
I was always planning on making a second playtrough and had such amazing retro feeling


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 13, 2020)

Shiny hunting in Pokemon Shield


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 13, 2020)

Last game I played was Maplestory. I was trying to level up my new Kanna character.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 13, 2020)

As of late, I've been playing a lot of Monster Prom. I enjoyed what I saw of it from watching Jesse Cox and friends play it on YouTube, and I saw that it and its sequel Monster Camp were on sale on Steam for Black Friday/Cyber Monday, so I picked up a bundle of both games and have been going through it.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 13, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Horizons and Untitled Goose Game


----------



## Romaki (Dec 15, 2020)

Among Us on the Swiiiiiiiiiiiitch <3


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m switching back and forth between the 3DS and PS2 versions of Dragon Quest VIII. While the new content on the 3DS is great, the immersion on the PS2 just can’t be beat.


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 15, 2020)

Runescape, but I'm also currently playing it right now too.​


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 15, 2020)

i'm playing calico ♡
it looked weird like a mix of botw, acnh and the movie the cat returns so i decided to get it and it's actually a super cute game


----------



## Dio (Dec 18, 2020)

Resident Evil 3. It was okay, but I definitely prefer Resident Evil 2 over it. It took only four hours my first play through and that was just taking my time and the overall feel of the game felt like so much lower in terms of quality. I wish they didn’t spend time on producing the online game that comes with it (forgot what it’s called) but I’m aware that it wasn’t made by the main development team


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 19, 2020)

Splatoon 2! It came by mail, and I'm already hooked.


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m back on Pokémon Ultra Sun to finally complete the Alola Dex. It’s going to be tough since I already transferred my collection from Pokémon Bank.


----------



## Giovana (Dec 20, 2020)

I am playing animal crossing new horizons and a game that is in japanese, its from super nintendo. I am learning Japanese, so this game is helping me so much


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2020)

The Sinking City. It's a Lovecraftian mystery-adventure game, where you go to crime scenes and try to piece together events and evidence.


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 25, 2020)

Splatoon 2

I feel like playing this on Christmas.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 28, 2020)

Kingdom Hearts Melody of Memories. 

A great rhythm game that I never expected to enjoy as much as I do.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 28, 2020)

Super Mario 3d All-Stars

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020

l hate the aiming controls for sunshine


----------



## PrincessApple (Dec 28, 2020)

besides animal crossing the last game i played was genshin impact lol


----------



## AutumnWillow (Dec 30, 2020)

...Animal Crossing New Horizons. xD


----------



## Megan. (Dec 30, 2020)

Sackboy: A Big Adventure


----------



## Valzed (Dec 30, 2020)

Other than NH, I'm playing Return of the Obra Din.


----------



## Neb (Jan 1, 2021)

I’ve been hooked on The Outer Wilds for days. It’s just so enthralling in its universe and story.


----------



## chawwee (Jan 1, 2021)

I got fall guys from a friend for christmas and I've been playing that on and off - can't play it too much because it frustrates me a lot!


----------



## porkpie28 (Jan 1, 2021)

I was not playing it, but was watching my brothers play fall guys


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 1, 2021)

just got done playing splatoon 2. trying to get some practice in before the splatfest becus i haven't played in a few months. still trying to reach level 99, but it's going really slow even with extra xp tickets. -_-


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 1, 2021)

helltaker, what a nice short game
has a great artstyle too and its free to boot, i'd recommend it to anyone


----------



## IKI (Jan 2, 2021)

Genshin Impact, its pretty fun and has a good soundtrack !


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2021)

Terraria. Before that, Resident Evil: Revelations 2.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 4, 2021)

Didn't play, but I did watch someone play through OMORI.


----------



## shion (Jan 4, 2021)

.hack//g.u. volume 1


----------



## Kuroh (Jan 11, 2021)

"Super Monkey Ball 1" expert stages 
Made it to stage 18 so far, hoping to keep going further!


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 11, 2021)

New Super Mario U Deluxe, been years since I played it since the Wii U one. Really enjoying it again.


----------



## Katgamer (Jan 13, 2021)

Rocket league its  pretty fun to play


----------



## shion (Jan 14, 2021)

neverwinter with friends


----------



## porkpie28 (Jan 14, 2021)

the sims 4 what a great game


----------



## Neb (Jan 14, 2021)

Dragon Quest VIII for the PS2.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 14, 2021)

been getting back into stardew valley! i got into about summer of y2 and slowed down a bit but I'm really wanting to get back into it and get some more stuff done


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 14, 2021)

Mario Maker 2


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 15, 2021)

As usual, I'm playing about ten things at the same time. But, for the sake of time...I'll just list a few:

-Yakuza: Like a Dragon (Xbox)
-Dragon Quest XI (Xbox)
-Crosscode (Switch)
-Wrestling Empire (Switch)


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 15, 2021)

Genshin Impact.


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

spyro reignited


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 21, 2021)

yakuza like a dragon to test out the new 3070... looks great on ultra lol


----------



## ``` (Jan 21, 2021)

I played Hyrule Warriors Age of Calamity and completed a decent amount of quests and proceeded through the storyline.


----------



## AnnaSt (Jan 21, 2021)

Jill said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition- and I beat it. Now my life has no meaning. D:
> 
> I beat all of the DA games now what am I supposed to do? Go back to not living with my Warden/rich elf/Inquisitor?


Ooh, I love the DA games. If you want a suggestion for something similar to play Mass Effect is like DA in space (and is also made by Bioware), The Outer Worlds is also in space, is an fps, and has choices that matter and companions that you'll love, and Greedfall is also a similar game and is free for ps+

I'm currently playing Persona 5 Royal and I love it to death (but it's also a looong game and idk when I'm gonna actually finish it)


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 21, 2021)

Just trying to unlock skins in Mortal Kombat 11...keep getting worthless konsumables instead.

The struggle is real.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

happy home designer 
best animal crossing game


----------



## Neb (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m finishing up all of the Chapter 1s on Octopath Traveler. Giving this game a second chance was worth it. I’m loving it much more this time!


----------



## Scrafty (Jan 26, 2021)

I've been playing through Dark Souls 2 again


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jan 26, 2021)

Life is Strange 2 which I eventually completed after getting distracted by Assassins Creed Valhalla


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 26, 2021)

My Time at Portia.

I've been noticing I've been appreciating a lot of these calmer games lately. They really have been helping with my depression. I still love MMO's like WoW and FFXIV, though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 28, 2021)

I picked up and became obsessed with Hades today. Everything about that game just _works. _From the second I booted it up I knew it was a new favorite. As difficult as Hades is, I intend to beat it as soon as possible.


----------



## shion (Jan 28, 2021)

project diva


----------



## david bowie (Jan 28, 2021)

Final Fantasy 8 Remaster. I'm putting off finishing it cos I wound up really loving it. Debating going into FF9 next, but might continue dinking around on Diddy Kong Racing...


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 28, 2021)

acnh just to get the maracas


----------



## Raz (Jan 29, 2021)

Besides NH? It was Mega Man 9.


----------



## AC.Newbie (Feb 15, 2021)

I just finished Miles Morales last night. Really great game!


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I last played SSB4. What about you?



I last played minecraft with 100 mods installed, chaos! I keep dying (surprise) and SOMETHING is up with my wolves.. I can tame them but then it crashes haha, oh well...


----------



## Tapioca123 (Feb 15, 2021)

Animal Crossing: New Horizons duh, but other then that I played Your Turn To Die recently. 10/10 reccomend


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 9, 2021)

ACNH! but i'm also playing bioshock and hopefully omori soon!


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 10, 2021)

Stardew Valley


----------



## Licorice (Mar 11, 2021)

Stardew valley on switch


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 11, 2021)

This mod of Streets Of Rage 2 where you can play as Guile from Street Fighter and i love whoever made it

I don't really care for acnl at the moment it's just me making sure my cats don't leave at this point since i have no idea where to take my town at this point...


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 11, 2021)

been playing pokemon sword alot lately. been hunting for shinies (currently after a zigzagoon)


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2021)

Call of Duty Cold War


----------

